# Custom Fertilizer Blends online - Know of any websites?



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

There was a site that I used to purchase from regularly where I could choose from a list of ingredients and they will blend them and send you a bag. They recently stopped offering this service.

Do you know of any websites? I know I can blend my own and am currently doing so, but that website was more cost effective. If you know of any websites that will blend for you, please post it here. Thanks!


----------

